# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico > Agua Embotellada >  Científicos canadienses afirman que el agua embotellada contiene más bacterias que la del grifo

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia de iagua.es
http://iagua.es/2010/05/cientificos-...-la-del-grifo/

Un saludo a todos.

*Científicos canadienses afirman que el agua embotellada contiene más bacterias que la del grifo*

Lun, 31 May, 2010
Un equipo de científicos canadienses ha descubierto que el 70% de las marcas de agua embotellada disponibles en las tiendas tiene altos niveles de bacterias. Los investigadores, de los Laboratorios Ccrest en Canadá, descubrieron que el agua del grifo tiene menos bacterias que el agua embotellada.

La microbióloga Dr. Sonish Azam, de los Laboratorios Ccrest, afirmó que el agua embotellada analizada no estuvo a la altura de los slogans con que se publicita:

Las bacterias heterotróficas se encontraron en algunas botellas en cantidades de cien veces más que el límite permitido.
La doctora Azam asegura que se necesita poner en marcha controles más estrictos sobre las empresas de agua embotellada. No esperamos que el agua embotellada esté libre de microorganismos, pero el nivel observado en este estudio es sorprendentemente alto. Según la doctora Azam, no hay necesidad de beber agua embotellada si el agua del grifo tiene una buena calidad:

El consumidor asume que cómo el agua embotellada lleva un precio etiquetado, es más pura y segura que la mayoría del agua del grifo.
Azam también confirmó que es muy improbable que las bacterias encontradas en el agua embotellada causen algún tipo de enfermedad.

Pero los altos niveles de bacterias en el agua embotellada podrían suponer un riesgo para segmentos de población vulnerables como mujeres embarazadas, bebés, pacientes inmunodeprimidos y ancianos.
La nutricionista Chris Fenn afirmó que no hay necesidad de beber agua embotellada en el Reino Unido, ya que el agua del grifo es muy buena.

Somos afortunados en este país por tener una buena calidad en el agua del grifo. El agua embotellada presenta problemas bacteriológicos y tiene un enorme coste ambiental por el plástico que se usa para hacer las botellas.
Fuente.- The Guardian

----------


## jasg555

Será porque el agua del grifo lleva cloro y en muchos casos cloraminas y la embotellada no?

 Anonadado me hallo con los canadienses. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Está claro que el estudio está sesgado.

Seguramente fueron a buscar las marcas de agua que ya se sabía que no cumplen con la normativa. Aquí en España sé de algunas marcas de agua embotellada que presentaban bacterias fecales. Lo demostramos varias veces en prácticas en la Universidad. Pero también hay otras que están consideradas de las más limpias del mundo.

El agua mineral natural, por definición debe tener contenido en materia orgánica = 0.

Tampoco comentan que el cloro y demás procedimientos que se usan para purificar el agua de grifo pueden llegar a ser más perjudiciales que unas bacterias. Personalmente paso de beber agua de grifo en ciudades como Valencia, Barcelona, Madrid o Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, por poner algunos ejemplos, pero sí que bebo "a morro" en lugares como Pamplona o La Palma.

----------


## culipardo

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí os dejo noticia de iagua.es
> http://iagua.es/2010/05/cientificos-...-la-del-grifo/
> 
> *Científicos canadienses afirman que el agua embotellada contiene más bacterias que la del grifo*
> 
> Lun, 31 May, 2010
> Un equipo de científicos canadienses ha descubierto que el 70% de las marcas de agua embotellada disponibles en las tiendas tiene altos niveles de bacterias. Los investigadores, de los Laboratorios Ccrest en Canadá, descubrieron que el agua del grifo tiene menos bacterias que el agua embotellada.


Este tipo de estudios debe tomarse con cautela, logicamente el agua del grifo tiene menos bacterias que la embotellada porque se desinfecta. He trabajado varios años en microbiología y en ninguno de los análisis efectuados a aguas minerales aparecieron bacterias potencialmente peligrosas. Los controles a que obliga la legislación hace que sea bastante difícil que esto ocurra. No obstante, debemos admitir que siempre puede haber excepciones, el riesgo cero no existe.
Otor problema del agua envasada puede derivar de la migración de elementos no deseables a partir de los envases de plástico, especialmente si se almacenan a temperaturas altas. Todos sabemos que el agua guardada en esas botellas puede coger "sabor a plástico", es decir hay pequeñas cantidades del envase que pasan al agua, aunque supuestamente no en suficiente cantidad para provocar daños a la salud.

----------


## ben-amar

> Otor problema del agua envasada puede derivar de la migración de elementos no deseables a partir de los envases de plástico, especialmente si se almacenan a temperaturas altas. Todos sabemos que el agua guardada en esas botellas puede coger "sabor a plástico", es decir hay pequeñas cantidades del envase que pasan al agua, aunque supuestamente no en suficiente cantidad para provocar daños a la salud.


El problema está cuando no hay quien beba el agua del grifo, y eso que te la cobran como potable.
Eso de inodora e insipida, como que no es aplicable a algunas aguas.

----------


## culipardo

En lo que respecta al agua del grifo, las variaciones son enormes dependiendo del origen del agua, tratamiento a que se somete, estado de las redes de distribución, redes interiores etc.  Hay sitios donde el agua de grifo es de  calidad aceptable, lo que hace innecesario el consumo de agua envasada.
Lo cierto es que en muchas ocasiones la cloración puede trasmitir al agua olores y sabores indeseables y en algunos casos (exceso de materia orgánica) se pueden formar subproductos peligrosos como los trihalometanos.
En muchas zonas el agua de consumo presenta serios problemas para su potabilizazión, como sucede en muchos abastecimientos de La Mancha con nitratos y sulfatos debido al abuso de fertilizantes agrícolas y a la sobreexplotación de acuíferos.
Resumiendo que entre agua embotellada o de grifo no hay diferencias relevantes en el aspecto sanitario, otra cosa son los gustos, las costumbres o la economía de cada cual.

----------

